

FAMU FSU College of Engineering Potential Split Causes Racial Debate - jwp121
http://www.tampabay.com/blogs/the-buzz-florida-politics/senate-approves-funding-to-split-famu-fsu-engineering-school/2173408

======
jacalata
If you want to justify that headline, maybe you should have linked to an
article that mentioned some kind of racial debate?

